# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Calie

## Sos Vieux Chiens

Calie n'est pas une « jack » comme les autres. D'abord elle est costaud mais surtout elle est plutôt calme et sociable, ce qui n'est pas forcément la première qualité des JR (finalement ils avaient déjà tout compris dans Dallas, les anciens me comprendront !). Si vous recherchez une petite chienne vive et sympa, la petite mère pourrait bien combler vos attentes. Ne passez pas à côté de cette perle rare et si vous ne le saviez pas déjà, je vous rappelle que Calie signifie "la plus belle" en grec et "énergie" en sanskrit. Calie est en FALD et ne sera donc plus adoptable.

----------


## France34

Toujours à l'adoption , CALIE ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Qui va accueillir la petite CALIE ?

----------


## doriant

svp question par rapport a sa fiche site : est-ce que "parrainage uniquement" signifie que calie est juste parrainée, ou qu'il n'y a qu'une action de parrainage possible ? la formulation prête peut-etre a confusion.

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de la petite CALIE ?

----------


## marjorie78

> svp question par rapport a sa fiche site : est-ce que "parrainage uniquement" signifie que calie est juste parrainée, ou qu'il n'y a qu'une action de parrainage possible ? la formulation prête peut-etre a confusion.


Cela veut dire qu'elle n'est plus proposée à l'adoption, mais que vous pouvez la parrainer afin d'aider l'association, où elle y restera.

----------


## France34

La petite CALIE a t elle trouvé un parrain ou une marraine ? ::

----------


## Lapin masqué

Il faudrait plutôt placer le post de cette petite beauté dans les parrainages.

----------


## Lapin masqué

> Il faudrait plutôt placer le post de cette petite beauté dans les parrainages.


Car si Calie reste dans les postes d'adoption elle ne sera jamais parrainée... ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

